# How much do miniature horses cost?



## gregr (Dec 23, 2018)

I've been looking into getting a couple miniature horses but the prices locally vary so much, what is a fair range for 2 miniature horses?


----------



## chandab (Dec 23, 2018)

Depends on what you are looking for. Pet quality minis can be as low as practically giving them away, show quality minis can range into the 1000s; bloodlines, training, size, age and location all play a role in what you'll see for prices. Sometimes cryptorchid colts are practically given away, as many don't want to pay with the high price of crypt surgery, or keep them separate from mares to keep them from breeding (breeding them, is why there are so many late droppers and crypts in the breed). [Haven't seen a great number of true crypts, but there are tons of late droppers out there.]


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 23, 2018)

When I bought my minis, the ones I looked at ranged in price from free to $4,000. Not always was the higher price indicative of a better quality animal.
Knowing exactly what you want in a horse (pet or show quality) befoe you start shopping will help you narrow down the search. 
Reputable rescue organizations can be a good place to look if you would like to give a horse a second chance and a soft landing


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 23, 2018)

We picked up Candace from a horse sale in Iowa, she was 10 years old and drove like a champ. She cost me $800. The more flashy and younger minis were going for $1000-$1500. But I wasn't looking for a flashy horse or a certain color. Just a good solid driving horse that my 8 year old son could drive without me worrying. That's exactly what I got. 

If you want a show mini with great bloodlines then expect to pay for it. But if you'd like to show in halter class and some of the other shows then it's worth the money. It all depends on what you are looking for and what your goals are with your mini.


----------



## goatkisses (Dec 24, 2018)

My minis were not expensive to purchase and in fact I was given three, but I sure did pay for vet and dental care for the little horses. I paid for the gelding procedure for Nozzy and that was about $350. The mare I was given had been starved so required some specialized care; she also requires dental work every eight to twelve months due to a deformed mouth. The special neurological mini that was free cost a lot in veterinary and dental care until he was put down last year. He was a dolly.

I paid $350 plus $100 shipping for my mini mule, who was supposed to be a four year old gelding. Well, he was a yearling cryptorchid and needed surgery at Cornell University in order to make him a gelding. The total for that, with the transport was $2000. So much for an inexpensive mini.


----------



## Zarah (Dec 24, 2018)

Oh my gosh @goatkisses. That’s a lot of money. Sorry your minimule was not as you thought you were buying.


----------



## goatkisses (Dec 25, 2018)

He surprised the man I got him from as well.  No deception on the seller's part, but he'd purchased the mule at an exotic livestock auction and that's what they said he was and their vet had even put that on the Coggins. Because the little mule was so wild his age wasn't truly known until what should have been a five year old mule just started losing his lower incisors (something that usually happens at about two). He also grew about five inches and went up two halter sizes. Ha.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 25, 2018)

Free frequently turns out to be expensive. And rescues usually come with the same price tag, though I've had to purchase mine because the silly owner had no clue. Horses are luxuries. Be careful where your heart takes you. Good, sound horses need homes, too.


----------



## giggles (Dec 26, 2018)

Our first two minis were rescues and cost us nothing. We had them for about 16 months before feeling ready to get another. We wasn't looking for anything in particular but came across someone selling minis that she said she rescued. She wanted $550AUD for the minis that were all untouchable!!! We saw one and we just needed to get her out of the place she was in. Didn't want to pay that much for her as she is lame and feral but I knew she needed to be out of there. So we paid the $550, well my partner did and gave her to me. She was an expensive horse!! But I wouldn't swap her


----------



## Minimor (Dec 26, 2018)

I have paid as little as $250 Cdn for a mini gelding. I have a couple others I got for not much more than that as colts but then had to pay for gelding them. They really do come in all price ranges. If you go to an auction sale you might pick one up for $50, especially if it is a local horse auction, not a mini-specific sale. You could pay a lot more if you want one that is trained to drive or has been shown and won at a high level (Nationals)--or if the seller thinks it will win at that level.


----------



## diamond c (Dec 26, 2018)

just remember that most of the time you get what you pay for


----------



## Minimor (Dec 26, 2018)

I disagree with the above statement 
I have bought excellent quality for $300 to $500--well conformed, big moving ponies that I have shown to their Hall of Fame titles. On the other hand, I can name people who have paid thousands for horses who couldn't win a Grand Championship unless they were the only horse in the class. Big money does not guarantee quality--in some cases a high price tag simply means the buyer got took, big time.


----------



## dalvers63 (Dec 26, 2018)

Both of my minis were on the higher end of cost but I wouldn't trade them for anything. Mike, the one pictured in my avatar, was a $1500 find locally. He's the best little guy for teaching people to drive and has the ability to go further with the right driver. My mare Eden is HOF and from excellent bloodlines. She's a doll and is having a great time with me doing Combined Driving events. As others have said, know what you want out of the horse and then look for something that you can afford with those abilities. In the end the cost of the horse is the least you will pay!


----------



## Zergling (Dec 30, 2018)

I only paid $400 for one of my minis and the rest were rescues or otherwise unwanted. The rescues didn't need much except love and groceries.


----------



## minis4me (Dec 31, 2018)

gregr said:


> I've been looking into getting a couple miniature horses but the prices locally vary so much, what is a fair range for 2 miniature horses?


Just like any other breed of horse, the prices vary. It depends on area and registry, as well. You might find a bargain, due to an urgent dispersal or unregistered due to breeders breeding irresponsibly, or auction. Lots of rescues, etc. But a responsible breeder will have proper farrier trims, registrations up to date, and the horses will be raised with tender loving care. This costs more than just reselling a neglected horse, by the time, they feed and care for the sire and dam, deal with foaling with possible Vet fees as well. Membership costs, DNA and registration. So, keeping that in mind, a $1500. nice quality Miniature Horse with papers in order and in good health is actually a good deal.


----------



## Sam (Jan 8, 2019)

How do you find where they are selling mini's. Seems there is a price for everyone, depending on what you want it to do.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2019)

Your purchase price is the cheapest part of getting a horse. The annual maintenance and upkeep over the years is the big cost.

Based on location, prices vary quite a bit. I'm in Northern California. We sell geldings/pets for $1500+, mares for usually double that. If you're looking at pets, rescues are a good resource if you are knowledgeable. The midwest seems to have more Minis at moderate/low cost than out west.


----------

